# Power Max HD 928 -- Good /Bad for Heavy Wet Snow??



## crosis38 (Dec 15, 2012)

Im strongly considering purchasing Toro Power Max HD 928 OHXE (38801).

My only concern is the engine being 265cc. From reading this forum the engine has 11 ft/lbs torque (Toro website says 15 but likely a typo). The HD 1028 engine is 302cc but is priced +$600 CAD more. 

Can the HD 928 actually hurl heavy wet snow and thick packing snow a long distance (think end of driveway 24" tall of dense packed slush ? *I'm looking for at least 20 ft throws for the worst kind of snow* as opposed to this 1 ft to 3 ft dribble my Troybilt currently does.

Can the HD 928 reliably handle any kind of snow despite its 265cc engine or MUST I bite the bullet, pay an additional $600, and purchase the HD 1028? Toro brags about their Anti Clog System and efficiency but there's nothing worst than paying $1800 and having the same problem as my $1000 Troybilt.

Thanks


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think so but have not used a 928 , I see no reason for it not to blow 20ft. I know it will not plug up.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I recently got one. No wet snow yet but I have found reviews saying it does a good job with wet snow.

My review thread
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/103618-my-toro-928-hd-review.html


----------



## Lakeeffect (Dec 19, 2016)

I purchased an HD826 (33805) with the 252cc engine last fall. So far, I haven't encountered any issue with it being unable to adequately throw any type of snow a good distance and then some in any situation. I've yet to have it clog on anything either. I believe the Toro anti clog technology does indeed offset the differences of larger engine displacement sizes used in competitors similar sized machines. My machine has less horsepower than the 10HP Simplicity I owned about 15 years ago, but seems just as capable at moving snow in addition to not clogging. More often than not, I'm directing the chute downward a bit to keep it from throwing too far! I don't think the 265cc engine would be incapable of moving most anything 20 ft, unless perhaps you are talking about 2 ft of heavy rain soaked slush on a 40 degree day, which would probably be a challenge for most any unit.


----------



## crosis38 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lakeeffect said:


> I purchased an HD826 (33805) with the 252cc engine last fall. So far, I haven't encountered any issue with it being unable to adequately throw any type of snow a good distance and then some in any situation. I've yet to have it clog on anything either. I believe the Toro anti clog technology does indeed offset the differences of larger engine displacement sizes used in competitors similar sized machines. My machine has less horsepower than the 10HP Simplicity I owned about 15 years ago, but seems just as capable at moving snow in addition to not clogging. More often than not, I'm directing the chute downward a bit to keep it from throwing too far! I don't think the 265cc engine would be incapable of moving most anything 20 ft, unless perhaps you are talking about 2 ft of heavy rain soaked slush on a 40 degree day, which would probably be a challenge for most any unit.


Thats good to hear. The HD826 has a good price too.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know how it works out for you .


----------



## crosis38 (Dec 15, 2012)

I did a close inspection of the Toro Power Max HD 928 being sold at the $200 discount. *i noticed the engine had stamped on it the model #: 120-0138 (Serial: 120013815050001616)*. After some online searching it seems this was an engine on the *2012 Toro Power Max 928 OXE* (model: 38662, serial: 312000001). What the heck is it doing on this 2016 model? For the record this 2016 Power Max snowblower is model #: 38801, serial: 316002090. It should have the engine: LC175FDS-1.

What do you think? Should i pass on this Toro because of this alternative engine? I couldnt find any specs on it.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm think mine is a 2017. 
I don't know what motor it has.
Is $200 important to you?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

crosis38 said:


> I did a close inspection of the Toro Power Max HD 928 being sold at the $200 discount. *i noticed the engine had stamped on it the model #: 120-0138 (Serial: 120013815050001616)*. After some online searching it seems this was an engine on the *2012 Toro Power Max 928 OXE* (model: 38662, serial: 312000001). What the heck is it doing on this 2016 model? For the record this 2016 Power Max snowblower is model #: 38801, serial: 316002090. It should have the engine: LC175FDS-1.
> 
> What do you think? Should i pass on this Toro because of this alternative engine? I couldnt find any specs on it.


Interesting sounds like Toro likely had some leftover Loncin engines and used them on their newer production units.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

As long as it is new and price is good I wuld be good to go but that is me.


----------

